# Waymo’s Big Ambitions Slowed by Tech Trouble



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd sure love to see what the Tomato or any robo lover has to say about this. But I suspect they've all been run off the UP virtual world.

https://www.theinformation.com/arti...xeC8GatTe9Yb8Oc23jzx8&unlock=0676012ee03fb3dd


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I'd sure love to see what the Tomato or any robo lover has to say about this. But I suspect they've all been run off the UP virtual world.
> 
> https://www.theinformation.com/arti...xeC8GatTe9Yb8Oc23jzx8&unlock=0676012ee03fb3dd


The Tomato lives!!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This thread didn't get a lot of attention and it should have.



> HANDLER, Ariz.-Alphabet's Waymo unit is a worldwide leader in autonomous vehicle development for suburban environments. It has said it would launch a driverless robo-taxi service to suburban Phoenix residents this year. Yet its self-driving minivan prototypes have trouble crossing the T-intersection closest to the company's Phoenix-area headquarters here.
> 
> Two weeks ago, Lisa Hargis, an administrative assistant who works at an office a stone's throw from Waymo's vehicle depot, said she nearly hit a Waymo Chrysler Pacifica minivan because it stopped abruptly while making a right turn at the intersection. "Go!" she shouted angrily, she said, after getting stuck in the intersection midway through her left turn. Cars that had been driving behind the Waymo van also stopped. "I was going to murder someone," she said.


Pretty pathetic if you ask me. I mean, I just can't believe all the liars in this industry. The term "artificial intelligence" gets propped up like it means something.

GIGO...garbage in, garbage out, that's really all these cars are.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This thread didn't get a lot of attention and it should have.


Sub only site; couldn't read the article.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I'd sure love to see what the Tomato or any robo lover has to say about this. But I suspect they've all been run off the UP virtual world.
> 
> https://www.theinformation.com/arti...xeC8GatTe9Yb8Oc23jzx8&unlock=0676012ee03fb3dd


" Take me out to the Ball Park . . ."


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sub only site; couldn't read the article.


Like I said in my post, all you really need is the first couple paragraphs anyhow to see what the article is saying.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This thread didn't get a lot of attention and it should have.
> 
> Pretty pathetic if you ask me. I mean, I just can't believe all the liars in this industry. The term "artificial intelligence" gets propped up like it means something.
> 
> GIGO...garbage in, garbage out, that's really all these cars are.


SDCs are giving AI a bad name.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

LOL

THERE they are, the Syble Schizophrenic of UP, the three muscatels, Mr Multiplicity and multiple accounts 
goneubering iheartuber uberdriverfornow
Each one, the other
1 person talking to herself

A real "tomato" special salad


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> LOL
> 
> THERE they are, the Syble Schizophrenic of UP, the three muscatels, Mr Multiplicity and multiple accounts
> goneubering iheartuber uberdriverfornow
> ...


Greg it's saturday night.

Get a date or something



ECOMCON said:


> LOL
> 
> THERE they are, the Syble Schizophrenic of UP, the three muscatels, Mr Multiplicity and multiple accounts
> goneubering iheartuber uberdriverfornow
> ...


Sybil for those who don't know was a movie about a lady with multiple personalities.

Your boss Monica was the movie buff.

Maybe you saw that with her


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Greg it's saturday night.
> 
> Get a date or something
> 
> ...


Geez
Calm down Tomato
You're busted

Move on. Open more UP accounts iheartuber goneubering uberdriverfornow try: LoserTomato or SybleSchizo


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Geez
> Calm down Tomato
> You're busted
> 
> ...


Now you're saying I'M the tomato?

What is this, "Spartacus"?

You should see that one with Monica



iheartuber said:


> Now you're saying I'M the tomato?
> 
> What is this, "Spartacus"?
> 
> You should see that one with Monica


Oh and BTW, you know how I know you are the tomato?

Because only the Tomato attacks me personally with such vigor

Indeed, no one else has a reason to


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Now you're saying I'M the tomato?
> 
> What is this, "Spartacus"?
> 
> ...


You're replying to yourself.
Getting confused with your multiple personas ??
Ur a trip man


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> You're replying to yourself.
> Getting confused with your multiple personas ??
> Ur a trip man


Slow night Greg?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Slow night Greg?


Who's asking?
iheartuber ? goneubering 
Or
uberdriverfornow ?

Oh, never mind. You're all the SAME !!!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Who's asking?
> iheartuber ? goneubering
> Or
> uberdriverfornow ?
> ...


I'm actually insulted you would think my speech patterns show up with other people

I'm one of a kind!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tomato is like that guy in elementary school that just keeps saying "i know you are but what am i" as a comeback all day


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> tomato is like that guy in elementary school that just keeps saying "i know you are but what am i" as a comeback all day


He actually sounds pretty lucid on his podcast.

Maybe UP is his place to let his inner adolescent run free

https://www.mobilitypodcast.com/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> He actually sounds pretty lucid on his podcast.
> 
> Maybe UP is his place to let his inner adolescent run free
> 
> https://www.mobilitypodcast.com/


Then it can't be the Tomato. All the sock puppets in the world will never make SDCs successful.


----------

